# TNT Championship coming to AEW



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Predictions on the final 2?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Bracket was on the paper in front of Schiavone. Anybody identify who they were? 

On an aside this is a marketing skit/promo rather than Cody not knowing because he simply could have reached out and looked at the bracket. And he's obviously in the tournament. 

Disappointing it's only an 8-man field though. Probably because of Corona travel issues. Basically Cali and NY based talents are out, as is Penta in Mexico and PAC in England.


----------



## DrewCN (Jan 10, 2012)

TNT = Dynamite, i get it


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

As I mentioned in the other tread guessing a television title and tournament I want Darby Allin vs Kenny Omega finals. Allin beats Cody in S-F's, Omega beats Rey Fenix. 


My bracket would look something like -

Cody
Trent

Allin
Spears

Omega
Colt Cabana

Fenix
Guevara

I hope there is different rules, and certainly a time limit for this title. Also anybody winning other than Cody is fine by me really. Cody winning makes this seem like a title Cody had announced because he can't win the World Title. 

MJF, Jericho, Hager could not participate as they're focused on Moxley. Hangman pases because he's focused on his tag titles. 

I put the title on Omega first. Allin gets his first big win in beating Cody in semi's.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Now, is the red strap to throw us off or is that confirmed?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> As I mentioned in the other tread guessing a television title and tournament I want Darby Allin vs Kenny Omega finals. Allin beats Cody in S-F's, Omega beats Rey Fenix.
> 
> 
> My bracket would look something like -
> ...


No Pac?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

El Hammerstone said:


> No Pac?


He's in England as of last reports. Death Triangle on hiatus because of it and Penta in Mexico. Fenix stayed in the States so would be available unless he's in Cali.

If PAC was available I'd put the title on him first.

I wouldn't put in Archer or Brodie Lee as they shouldn't lose so soon in their debuts. Could use rankings to kayfabe explain why they're not part of it at this time.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

I think this title will go on someone like Cody, Archer, Brodie Lee, Hager, Matt Hardy or MJF type(Pac as well but he's gonna be stuck in UK for a while). They won't want it to feel like a midcard title. So I dont think they will put it on a guy who loses a lot of matches still like Darby or Sammy to start off. They will put it on strongly booked guy and try to evaluate talent with it.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> He's in England as of last reports. Death Triangle on hiatus because of it and Penta in Mexico. Fenix stayed in the States so would be available unless he's in Cali.
> 
> If PAC was available I'd put the title on him first.


Oh right, I forgot about that. I'm just personally of the mindset that putting a new championship on a heel first is the way to go, that way you can have that great chase featuring an up and coming babyface where he ultimately wins the title and its a big deal.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

El Hammerstone said:


> Oh right, I forgot about that. I'm just personally of the mindset that putting a new championship on a heel first is the way to go, that way you can have that great chase featuring an up and coming babyface where he ultimately wins the title and its a big deal.


Sammy Guevara is probably the upper card heel that could make it work. MJF as well, but he seems to be set on Moxley and Hager/Jericho focused on Moxley now as well. My concern with putting it on Guevara is it might make it seen as a midcard title and my hopes are it's treated as near equal to the World Title.

PAC would have been ideal and it would go along way to establishing Death Triangle as a faction. LB could vie for the tags, but in the same vein as putting the TNT Title on PAC, I'd get the tag titles on Uno/Grayson to help establish the Brodie led Dark Order as a force as well.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Hell yeah.
Darby/Cody in the finals w/ Darby finally getting a W over Cody would be great.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Guevara is doing an incredible job lately.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Putting it on Guevara would be interesting if it was used to cause friction in Inner Circle with Jericho not having the World Title and maybe Sammy thinking the IC should be about him now.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

I get the name, makes sense considering the name of their flagship show.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

If the belt is just to represent the network called TNT then its stupid to to restricted to its show. Because defending a belt with your tv station at other events seem stupid.




Now if the name is more to represent the term TNT as in Dynamite i could get behind it. Cus technically the term tnt is fitting for a competitive defenders style belt. Lets hope to god it doesnt have the networks logo on it as thats cheesy.


*TNT* is defined as an abbreviation for the explosive trinitrotoluene. An example of *TNT* is the compound used in dynamite.

a high explosive formed from toluene by substitution of nitro groups for three hydrogen atoms. It is relatively insensitive to shock and can be conveniently melted.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> If the belt is just to represent the network called TNT then its stupid to to restricted to its show. Because defending a belt with your tv station at other events seem stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's just a branded Television Title. And as such I wouldn't think it would be defended on PPV's.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

shandcraig said:


> If the belt is just to represent the network called TNT then its stupid to to restricted to its show. Because defending a belt with your tv station at other events seem stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First champion is suppose to be crowned at Double or Nothing. So it will be on PPVs. It's just new way of calling it TV title. Since AEW going to have second show on TNT at some point. I'm sure this belt will be defended both shows and ppvs.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fuck yeah been waiting for a mid card title, give it to Darby Allin


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Darby vs Sammy in the final.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure what sense of having the TNT branded television title crowned on a PPV.

Also having the network logo on it is pretty cringy, hopefully it's small and not the same focal point as "AEW" is on the World Title.

Also with the finals at DoN II it eliminates a lot of the talent likely storylied for matches already. Cody vs Archer, Omega/Hangman defend titles or face-off, Moxley vs MJF - Allin vs Guevara finals could happen.

Odds of DoN II happening May 23rd is slim as well, unless they do an empty arena PPV and I'd advise strongly against that.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Excited to see a TV title introduced, all they need left is a Trios title after this and they are good with belts. Hopefully they can bring some prominence back to the TV title name.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Women's tags will come before any Trio's. And truth be told, I'd rather just have a yearly Trio's tournament rather than titles. I think tags and trios are a little redundant with so much overlap in the competitors.


----------



## The Principal (Apr 5, 2019)

I got the name of the title and the method of determining the first champion right. We’ll see how my tournament prediction plays out. They are doing it earlier than I thought. I expected this to be something they push with their 2nd show.


The Principal said:


> Hold off on adding a mid-card title until the 2nd tv show is ready. They could do an 8 man tournament with first round matches and the semi-finals on Dynamite during the weeks leading up to the premiere of the new show. Then have the mid-card title match be the main event for the first episode of the new show.
> 
> Darby Allin
> Kip Sabian
> ...





The Principal said:


> If the 2nd show ends up on TNT, I think adding a mid-card/TV title and calling it the TNT Championship would be an addition that could add value for some of the roster.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

imthegame19 said:


> First champion is suppose to be crowned at Double or Nothing. So it will be on PPVs. It's just new way of calling it TV title. Since AEW going to have second show on TNT at some point. I'm sure this belt will be defended both shows and ppvs.



I just want it to to be branded more of the term TNT as its fitting and not the nework TNT. Plus that ugly logo the network has would be cheesy on a belt.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Rules I'd like to see to differentiate it from World TItle -

1. 10 or fifteen minute time limit
2. Defended at least once every 30 days
3. No rope break submissions
4. 10 second count outs

In the event of a draw I've toyed with the idea of a judges panel having a kayfabe scorecard based on ring control, damage and aggression. Or have a commercial break flash twitter poll "Who won the fight?" - this could keep fans very interested in the closing seconds almost hoping for a draw. Or tie goes to the champion automatically. 

I think the twitter polling could work as there would be much less chance to spam it as it would only be open for a short period and not every fight would go to the decision meaning nobody could set up a bot ready to go. Also AEW could "fix" the results with a ready bot of their own to get the result they want for story. This might not make sense for heels to support as it would be a popularity contest in their eyes though. But same heels could just say they'll finish the fights and never put it in the hands of the fans.

3 & 4 would be in the spirit of encouraging quicker finishes given the time limit.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

There’s only one man who should win the belt.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Rules I'd like to see to differentiate it from World TItle -
> 
> 1. 10 or fifteen minute time limit
> 2. Defended at least once every 30 days
> ...


did you go from ‘never watch this shit again because of f’kn teleportation &@$££%#^’

to fantasy booking secondary title rules in the span of 3 days?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Love the announcement.

Though, is it not a big weird to announce this tournament now with everything going on? And culminating at DON, a show that might not end up happening.

IDK, just feels like weird timing.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

I could barely make out the wrestlers on the paper in front of Tony, but the 3 I thought I recognized was somebody with short blonde hair like Cody/Allin, Spears right underneath, and 2 guys next to each other like someone from a tag team which kinda looked like Trent.

It would be pretty cool to see Allin win it and there would be quite a bit of challengers right off the bat: Guevara, MJF, Brody, Archer, PAC, Fenix, Pentagon, etc. So it'd be very easy to establish feuds for Allin as the champ so he'd probably be the best bet to win it as a win for Rhodes might get backlash if he's the first to win the championship.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Assuming no first round match on Wednesday there would be seven Dynamite shows between now and Don II. 8-man tournament is seven matches.

So we're likely getting one tournament match a week on Dynamite.

I think the timing makes sense now in that it's an easy fill for a q-hour each week. One less thing for creative to have to worry about. Matches don't have to be storyline driven either for the most part.



THA_WRESTER said:


> I could barely make out the wrestlers on the paper in front of Tony, but the 3 I thought I recognized was somebody with short blonde hair like Cody/Allin, Spears right underneath, and 2 guys next to each other like someone from a tag team which kinda looked like Trent.
> 
> It would be pretty cool to see Allin win it and there would be quite a bit of challengers right off the bat: Guevara, MJF, Brody, Archer, PAC, Fenix, Pentagon, etc. So it'd be very easy to establish feuds for Allin as the champ so he'd probably be the best bet to win it as a win for Rhodes might get backlash if he's the first to win the championship.


If that is the case it means Cody vs Spears in the first round? I hope it's Allin vs Spears with Darby of course winning. I don't like Allin as the champ though, I think he's better chasing the title than having it. I do like him in the finals though - that would be enough of a rub with a potential big defining win in the semi's.

I definitely expect Cody in the tournament though as he's deflecting off Archer's challenges right now and otherwise doesn't have a feud. So he puts himself in the tournament and likely is cost his match by Archer.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Based off availability. My guess is tournament will be.

Darby Allin
Sammy Guevara
Cody Rhodes
Brodie Lee
Shawn Spears
Kip Sabian
Kenny Omega
Jimmy Havoc

When you consider guys living in California, New York or Chicago likely wont be able to travel for a while. I bet they tape most of these matches this week too(like Moxley/Hager title match has already been taped). If that's the 8 guys my guess finals are Brodie Lee vs Darby Allin with Brodie Lee winning. If they put Lance Archer in it instead of Lee. Then I can see him beating Cody in the finals.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Terrible name and if they give it to that cunt Darby Allin they should make him retrieve it with his mouth from a shit filled toilet.


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

This is so great, I've been wanting a secondary title for awhile now. It should be a good tournament and I hope Darby Allin comes out as champion. If not him, I could see them putting the belt on Guevara. If Hager wasn't in the world championship picture I could also see him as a possible champion. It would be really awesome to see Scorpio Sky in the tournament as well. With Kazarian and Daniels working together lately he hasn't been doing much of note.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

I hate it. I've always hated midcard belts without separate stipulations but they did say a brand new league. Also that guy has a microchin.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Six months ago I'd have said MJF would be a shoo in for a secondary title, but now I think he's rising fast enough that he's out grown the belt before it's even deputed. I think Sammy because he's great in the ring, he's got the ego to make it feel big, and it could be used to further a lot of story-lines both because of his existing rivalries and it could cause tension in the inner circle.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Lance Archer vs Jimmy Havoc
Darby Allin vs Jungle Boy
Wardlow vs Brodie Lee
Sammy Guevara vs Scorpio Sky

Darby beats Sammy in the final!


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Jazminator said:


> Lance Archer vs Jimmy Havoc
> Darby Allin vs Jungle Boy
> Wardlow vs Brodie Lee
> Sammy Guevara vs Scorpio Sky
> ...


I don't think Jungle Boy or Scorpio Sky are allowed to travel. So I think Cody/Omega replace them. I also don't think AEW wants to make this a midcard title. The want it to be second title to evaluate guys.


So I don't see guys like Darby or Sammy winning it. When you consider Darby lost to Pac/Cody this year. While we just saw Omega beat Sammy last week. You don't want the first champion to be a guy who doesn't establish the title as big deal.


Guys like Darby or Sammy are guys you build up to win the title down the line. The first champion needs to be a big name like Matt Hardy or Cody. Or monster like Brodie, Archer or Hager. So that way you have guy like Darby go on winning streak for a few months.


Then have him upset a guy like Brodie Lee for big title win. Or build up Sammy for a few months and beat a guy like say Cody or Matt Hardy for it. That way you evaluate them with the title win. You don't start off with those guys as champ. Then you trap yourself to doing stuff like Sammy vs Janela or Darby vs Spears every week and title feels meaningless.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Hahaha! What a terrible fucking name. Reeks of sucking up to the bosses. It's also going to suck if/when they get booted off TNT. TNA didn't need a secondary championship anyway. Why are people so obsessed with the idea? Make one belt mean something before you take EIGHT FUCKING GUYS and throw them into a tournament for a second one. You are going to get way too much cross-pollination.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Remember how much shit WWE got for the Universal Championship? This is actually worse. Imagine the flack they would get if they came out with the FOX Championship. "Boo! Hiss!"


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Wood said:


> Hahaha! What a terrible fucking name. Reeks of sucking up to the bosses. It's also going to suck if/when they get booted off TNT. TNA didn't need a secondary championship anyway. Why are people so obsessed with the idea? Make one belt mean something before you take EIGHT FUCKING GUYS and throw them into a tournament for a second one. You are going to get way too much cross-pollination.





The Wood said:


> Remember how much shit WWE got for the Universal Championship? This is actually worse. Imagine the flack they would get if they came out with the FOX Championship. "Boo! Hiss!"


Bro youre doing too much


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

Matthew Castillo said:


> Six months ago I'd have said MJF would be a shoo in for a secondary title, but now I think he's rising fast enough that he's out grown the belt before it's even deputed. I think Sammy because he's great in the ring, he's got the ego to make it feel big, and it could be used to further a lot of story-lines both because of his existing rivalries and it could cause tension in the inner circle.


I agree totally, I could see them eventually having MJF fight for this title. However currently I think he will be in the world title picture sooner then later.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Totally out of left field regarding the video announcement but on the white board the only listing that was checked off was "ASHOKA" on the far right that you can only see when Tony first stands up. 

No clue what that means though - doesn't seem like there is any indie wrestler with that name. Wiki tells me that Ashoka was an Indian Emperor back in 250 BC. Soooo....

New trade mark for a debuting Indian talent?


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

Cody said Lance basically hasn't proven himsrlf in AEW so he's not getting a match. What if they build the final as a Cody Archer matchup?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> There’s only one man who should win the belt.
> View attachment 84527


Hell Yeah! I wouldn't be against him winning it honestly. 

It's good that they're getting a midcard title but the name? Eh. It could've been better.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally a TV or Mid card title. Good job AEW!!!!!


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

So a TV title basically? Cool with me. I'd like to see either Darby or Sammy as the first champion.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Mike E said:


> I agree totally, I could see them eventually having MJF fight for this title. However currently I think he will be in the world title picture sooner then later.


Mjf should contend for world title - Sammy should win tnt


----------



## Johnny Stakes (Feb 26, 2020)

Thank god. AEW is littered with talent in that midcard level atm that need a good push around a title.

Just a shame that it is under these circumstances and most of the roster is unavailable as well as a crowd.

Hope they take a page out of NWA's tv title playbook and have some sort of reward after a certain number of title defenses. Perhaps something out of left field like if they have 5 successful title defenses they can choose to have a free shot at the world title but if they lose that match they also have to drop the tv title or something. Adding a risk vs reward scenario.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

So Cody said that they will be doing something that has never been done before. I wonder what is this title about. Looks like this will be just a midcard championship, but Cody specifically said it won't be this way.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cody always hated the term “midcard title”. He’s going to try and give it prestige.


----------



## Johnny Stakes (Feb 26, 2020)

bdon said:


> Cody always hated the term “midcard title”. He’s going to try and give it prestige.


Yeah agreed I believe that's a reason why he has held off so long on introducing it. 

Making sure the talent, feuds and storylines are developed enough to make it legitimate.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Remember how much shit WWE got for the Universal Championship? This is actually worse. Imagine the flack they would get if they came out with the FOX Championship. "Boo! Hiss!"


Speaking of a mockery WWE having 2 top 'world champions' at the same time, is the biggest joke if you think about it. And don't even get me started on the iconic 24/7 title which was purely made to butter-up to the USA executives.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Johnny Stakes said:


> Yeah agreed I believe that's a reason why he has held off so long on introducing it.
> 
> Making sure the talent, feuds and storylines are developed enough to make it legitimate.


Yeah and adding enough talent to have this title. I see people mention Darby or Sammy. But IMO there's no chance they are the first champs. They need to make this title a big deal first. Then you can build up guys like Darby or Sammy or Wardlow or Jungle Boy to win it down the line.


That's why I see a popular baby face like Cody or Matt Hardy getting it. Or monster heels like Brodie Lee(with Dark Order by his side)or Lance Archer(with Jake Roberts by his side). They now have deep enough roster to have legitimate secondary title. While it would have been pointless to have a second title. If it met Darby, Sammy, Janela, Sabian, Havoc, Spears and such were feuding over this title. 


For this title to matter and be used to build new stars. You need guys who are champion who could legitimately win matches vs anyone in the company. Once they establish this title as important. Then you build up your next star or two to win it. Like we saw WWE do in 80s or 90s.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Speaking of a mockery WWE having 2 top 'world champions' at the same time, is the biggest joke if you think about it. And don't even get me started on the iconic 24/7 title which was purely made to butter-up to the USA executives.


UFC has 8. Surely you realize that there are two separate WWE shows that don't compete against each other? "If you think about it" there's literally no mockery being made. WWE deserves a lot of criticism but the lengths some of you will go to just to give them shit is astronomical and absolutely hilarious. Which is why I find it hilarious when people say The Wood is "doing too much"


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> Speaking of a mockery WWE having 2 top 'world champions' at the same time, is the biggest joke if you think about it. And don't even get me started on the iconic 24/7 title which was purely made to butter-up to the USA executives.


The whole WWE system with titles is broken. When you build up guys like Bray as champion having him beat Rollins, Miz and Daniel Bryan. Then he gets squashed by 53 year old Goldberg. 


Or you build up Kofi having him beat Bryan, Owens, Ziggler, Joe and Orton as champ. Then Brock shows up and squashes him in 7 seconds. They basically kill all their regulars and make them after thoughts.


WWE fans bitch and complain. But WWE counts on them having short memories and getting over it. Which most of them do. Because they are fanboys and very loyal to WWE. 


Since when they grew up WWE was only major wrestling show. So to them it's like NBA or NFL. Something like AEW coming along feels like XFL to them. So they will stay by WWE side and trash AEW and nitpick things they do. While they defend a company that continues to insults their intelligence. While telling them 95 percent of their roster is worthless when they wanna do a big show.


AEW is FAR from perfect but it's world's better then product WWE puts out with a lot less talent. That's because they listen to their fans and don't treat their roster like jokes. Explaining Dark Order botch from December as someone who wasn't fully invested in the Dark Order and them kicking the guy out. 



Or explaining Matt Hardy wasn't really teleporting and it was holograms from his drones. When fans complained about that. Tells me hey that was a bad choice so let's think of creative way to fix it. In WWE it's hey let's not mention it and let it blow over. A week from now these idiots will forget and move on. So it's great to see AEW listen to their fans and care. Coming up with a title that fans have been asking for. When the roster is finally deep enough to do it. Is another great example of listening to their fans.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

This company barely has a mid card. It's not going to be a mid card title. Anyone below the upper midcard winning this title will automatically weaken it. It should be the title Hangman and Omega feud over first.

Main Event-
Chris Jericho, Cody. Jon Moxley

Upper Midcard-
Adam Page, Kenny Omega, Brodie Lee, Matt Hardy, PAC, MJF

Midcard-
Dustin Rhodes, Jake Hager, Jeff Cobb, Lance Archer, Luchasaurus, Pentagon Jr., Rey Fenix, Scorpio Sky

Lower Card-
Darby Allin, Jungle Boy, OC, Sammy Guevara, Shawn Spears, Trent, Wardlow, 

Jobbers-
Austin Gunn, Brandon Cutler, Daniels, Chuck Taylor, Cima, Luther, Uno, Kaz, Havoc, Janella, Sabian, Stunt, Avalon, QT Marshall, Sonny Kiss

You can dispute this but there's no way you can honestly say Allin and Guevara are on the same level as those mid carders, no matter how much they try shove them down our throats (Or into a shitty toilet).


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> The whole WWE system with titles is broken. When you build up guys like Bray as champion having him beat Rollins, Miz and Daniel Bryan. Then he gets squashed by 53 year old Goldberg.
> 
> 
> Or you build up Kofi having him beat Bryan, Owens, Ziggler, Joe and Orton as champ. Then Brock shows up and squashes him in 7 seconds. They basically kill all their regulars and make them after thoughts.
> ...


Again, this argument only works if you're arguing with people who are actually WWE fans, which most of the time you're not..


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> This company barely has a mid card. It's not going to be a mid card title. Anyone below the upper midcard winning this title will automatically weaken it. It should be the title Hangman and Omega feud over first.
> 
> Main Event-
> Chris Jericho, Cody. Jon Moxley
> ...


At first, I didn’t like the idea of Hangman and Omega feuding over the TV Title, but the more I play it out in my head, the better it becomes. Having those two feuding over it places instant prestige on it, makes it feel important, and even better, it builds history for when they inevitably feud over the World title.

I like the idea of it, but I’m almost positive Cody wants to be the TV champ and to build it up as something more than just a “midcard title”. He has spoke a few times about how he talked to Vince about letting him give the IC title prestige, only to have Vince shoot down his ideas.

And if we know anything about Cody, it’s the large space in his head where Vince/HHH live rent free.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

So this will be their tv title? Okay, works for me, and they are not attached to literally the name "tv title", as matches can also be streamed on the TNT Youtube channel if need be.

Possible participants for this tournament:

Darby Allin
Sammy Guevara
MJF
Cody
Fenix
Shawn Spears
Joey Janela
Dustin Rhodes

I'd add Sabian and PAC, but with this virus going around and everyone being grounded and not allowed to travel, IDK.

I didn’t bother adding Hager to the list of participants. Hager vs Moxley is a Starrcade main event kind of match considering the momentum and presence of both, and neither should have their momentum blunted until the showdown.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

They're about a year too late for the title. Either way Cody should be the first guy to hold it, beating MJF in the final.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Personally i hope Jungle Boy, Darby Allin or Sammy wins it

they are the best ‘homegrown’ talents.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Personally i hope Jungle Boy, Darby Allin or Sammy wins it
> 
> they are the best ‘homegrown’ talents.


None of them are homegrown


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

CALLED IT

TNT Championship is a great name


----------



## Jagaver (Aug 11, 2019)

Happy with this now they've filled out their roster a bit more. I'd love to see Archer hold this, or maybe even Wardlow under MJF's 'guidance'.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

the_flock said:


> They're about a year too late for the title. Either way Cody should be the first guy to hold it, beating MJF in the final.


So have a television title before they were even on television? Remember AEW only hit teevee in October. It's been six months.


----------



## Jagaver (Aug 11, 2019)

I didn't really get what they meant by QT and Britt having done "their brackets".


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Jagaver said:


> I didn't really get what they meant by QT and Britt having done "their brackets".


So in college basketball the season ends in a big tournament. Once the field is set everyone fills one out to crown a champ and then see who is right. QT and Britt have seen the field and filled out their bracket. If sports was still ongoing the college basketball champion would be crowned next Monday.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Aedubya said:


> CALLED IT
> 
> TNT Championship is a great name


No its really not. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Love the belt name.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

New age TV Title, I guess.

I'm against having too many titles as you could wind up like WWE where titles feel like participation trophies rather than a great achievement after a while.

But a midcard title might be fun.

Just don't do trios titles...please and thank you. Oh and for the love of God, PLEASE, no Women's Tag Titles.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

I wouldn't mind Cody winning it but if he did, people would turn on him quick. " He's putting himself over again". " Holding people down " etc.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

However you look at it 2 wwe guys holding AEW belt for the first time aint going to look good. 




the_flock said:


> They're about a year too late for the title. Either way Cody should be the first guy to hold it, beating MJF in the final.


o


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

AEW_19 said:


> I wouldn't mind Cody winning it but if he did, people would turn on him quick. " He's putting himself over again". " Holding people down " etc.


He puts himself over nonstop its insane hes eve over. AEW fans are to fucking nice. They should be pissing on this guy. Hes the star almost every week. That being said i still like him lol


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> He puts himself over nonstop its insane hes eve over. AEW fans are to fucking nice. They should be pissing on this guy. Hes the star almost every week. That being said i still like him lol


He's probably the most over pure babyface in the company. If his reactions were shit then I would understand.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

If Pac isn't going to hold the world title for awhile, he should imo, then him as a badass dominant heel champion could be cool, and whomever beats him would get a Hell of a rub potentially.


----------



## Jagaver (Aug 11, 2019)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> So in college basketball the season ends in a big tournament. Once the field is set everyone fills one out to crown a champ and then see who is right. QT and Britt have seen the field and filled out their bracket. If sports was still ongoing the college basketball champion would be crowned next Monday.


Ah right, it's like a sweepstake, thank you!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

What if Omega vs Hangman finals? Would make the belt feel important right out of the gate


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> This company barely has a mid card. It's not going to be a mid card title. Anyone below the upper midcard winning this title will automatically weaken it. It should be the title Hangman and Omega feud over first.
> 
> Main Event-
> Chris Jericho, Cody. Jon Moxley
> ...


Is that not enough of a mid-card with Darby, Sammy, and Jungle Boy being thrown in eventually in a Jeff Hardy or Mysterio type role? You can even have one of the upper card guys win the title every now and then to play to the prestige factor, like Page or PAC. That's plenty of bodies. You can only have 2 people feuding for the title at once unless they are going with a triple threat or fatal 4 way which will probably be for the sake of a TV match and not for storyline purposes.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Terrible name glad they're getting a midcard title. Wonder if it's smart to start a tournament now though given what's going on. Not in the they're morally wrong sense, but can they be sure they can pull it off sense.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Rules I'd like to see to differentiate it from World TItle -
> 
> 1. 10 or fifteen minute time limit
> 2. Defended at least once every 30 days
> ...


Hell no that's an awful idea and should definitely not be included. Judges in wrestling is a terrible idea and giving the fans the ability to determine a match winner is even worst. The records are already stupid, no need to add judges too.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Rules I'd like to see to differentiate it from World TItle -
> 
> 1. 10 or fifteen minute time limit
> 2. Defended at least once every 30 days
> ...


Don’t fix poll results. There's no reason to make wrestling look more fake.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

MJF should win this


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Really happy for this. I think the participants will be Cody, Darby, Sammy, Kip, Spears, Colt, Fenix, Trent. MJF will be focused on the World Title and won't fight. Omega and Hangman are the tag champs so I can't see them in the field for this. Brodie and Archer are too new to be included. Kinda like how PnP weren't in the tag tourney even though they were on the roster. I don't know the statuses of the Lucha Bros (word is Fenix is in the states but Penta isn't) and the Best Friends so Wardlow or Dustin could step in.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Darby vs Sammy where Sammy cheats to win it. Jungle Boy can also shine here.. being a sem-finalist. I am excited for this. Hoping the title looks cool, so far AEW has done great title designs (except the womens title).


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Hoping the final match is either Cody vs Archer or Kenny vs Page as either feud is a great way to build the championship.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> Darby vs Sammy where Sammy cheats to win it. Jungle Boy can also shine here.. being a sem-finalist. I am excited for this. Hoping the title looks cool, so far AEW has done great title designs (except the womens title).


With the way AEW likes to mainly have clean, decisive finishes and deliver on promised matches (so probably no manufactured byes), I don't see how Sammy Guevara can win a tournament like this. He will lose in the 1st round probably


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

It’s going to be Cody vs Lance Archer. Cody made too big of a point in talking about Archer needing more matches under his belt before they faced each other. You’ve got 8 weeks of Dynamite before DoN. Stretch this tournament out well enough, and you can have Archer going into DoN at 8-0.

Also, if the title is to be defended often, it would fit Archer’s “everybody dies” mantra.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Geeee said:


> With the way AEW likes to mainly have clean, decisive finishes and deliver on promised matches (so probably no manufactured byes), I don't see how Sammy Guevara can win a tournament like this. He will lose in the 1st round probably


Good point. Darby can win it then. I like him alot more than anyone else in the midcard but I wanted him to chase the heel for it for a while.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

They should have made a "middle weight" championship instead and have all the little dweebs like darby and sammy fight for it. 
TV titles are meaningless.... they did nothing for any WCW wrestlers. 
AEW should have a heavy weight title, middle weight title, tag team and womans. Thats it.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Joe Gill said:


> They should have made a "middle weight" championship instead and have all the little dweebs like darby and sammy fight for it.
> TV titles are meaningless.... they did nothing for any WCW wrestlers.
> AEW should have a heavy weight title, middle weight title, tag team and womans. Thats it.



Weight classes are dumb.Many people want Darby and other guys to be world champion. You have fake weight belts that makes it look stupid having him be the world champ.Thats not how the logic of wrestling works .Secondary belt is for people that dont have the world belt yet. World belt is a symbol of the most important belt no matter of your weight.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Depending on how this belt is booked and based off the little info we have,Its very likely to be booked the way we want to make it a thriving belt. It sounds like this belt is going to represent a fighting champion, a competitor. A belt that is on the line weekly but has a presence if you hold the belt. This is what made the world TV belt very important for many years until it was killed in the 90s. As long as its booked in this way and the fact they said a new league seems to imply thats the case. A league where you come to fight and if you hold the prize you're a winning fighting competitive person.

As long as this belt is not branded to much towards the network as TNT it wont be cheesy. But reality is many sports belts in real life are sponsored towards this kinda thing. It dont even really need a name,Just a identity .

It also brings more purpose to weekly matches and can easily drive storylines for the rest of the guys


That being said they better not have a bunch of stupid rules. We dont need rules,Keep it simple. Time limit fine but rules are just to gimmicky. People wanna see matches and if they wanna add random gimmicks at random times do so.Dont make every match over complicated.

This is what was the problem with the TNA Grand championship.In fact the concept of it being a fighting mans belt and the name was great.But the rules was just bullshit waste of time


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> Depending on how this belt is booked and based off the little info we have,Its very likely to be booked the way we want to make it a thriving belt. It sounds like this belt is going to represent a fighting champion, a competitor. A belt that is on the line weekly but has a presence if you hold the belt. This is what made the world TV belt very important for many years until it was killed in the 90s. As long as its booked in this way and the fact they said a new league seems to imply thats the case. A league where you come to fight and if you hold the prize you're a winning fighting competitive person.
> 
> As long as this belt is not branded to much towards the network as TNT it wont be cheesy. But reality is many sports belts in real life are sponsored towards this kinda thing. It dont even really need a name,Just a identity .
> 
> It also brings more purpose to weekly matches and can easily drive storylines for the rest of the guys


The “new league” thing is just the TNT slogan for AEW.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Great news. It's a shame we're probably getting a great tournament and the champion's coronation in empty arenas.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cody has said many times he doesn't want a pigeon-holed midcard title. TNT Title will be an upper card/main event level title with the World Title being made more exclusive with 3-4 in that rarified air to challenge. 

They need to get to a place where World Champion isn't on Dynamite every week and definitely need to get to a point where the title isn't defended on Dynamite. Problem now is they put the title on Moxley and need him on television regularly. 
TNT Title will arguably be more important as the storytelling centerpiece of the television shows but the World Title will be more elite for importance and branding purposes with the champion almost above free television - you have to pay to see them sorta deal.

One thing the can do with the World Championship and Moxley is have him wrestle dark matches after the show when he doesn't appear. Make it special for the fans to get a title match and see him. 

The title needs to go on a top guy first. Omega, Cody, Moxley, Jericho - Mox is world champ, Jericho will be above it. I expect Omega and Cody in the tournament. Omega is the best option as he's in a hot angle right now, would be a double champion has ready rivals in PAC when he can come back, Hangman eventually as well and soon enough will be in the World Title picture himself within the next year. Kenny being double champion could be used to add further drama to Hangman/Omega dynamic as he'd have split focus. 

BUT with the title finals at DoN II it means Omega is out. So Cody or maybe Allin are the current best options.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Omega and Cody


I actually agree with this. I said something similar before the title was even announced. These are the two likely candidates, with the edge going to Cody. The differentiating factor here is that Cody is over with the larger audience, while Omega is not. So that may be what ultimately decides it. However, I would not at all be surprised if Cody books himself to be above a midcard title. I could actually see him transitioning to a heel boss role soon and feuding with Moxley, which would leave the TNT title wide open to Omega.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Given first match will be on April 8th and if they do one match a week it means the last first round match would happen on April 29th so it COULD be possible to announce PAC in that final match with the idea if he's still grounded in UK they could replace him come the match. 

First round matches on 8th, 15th, 22nd, 29th
Semi finals on May 6th and May 13th
Hype/signing/whatever on the 20th with DoN II on 22nd

Travel ban would have to be lifted before April 14th though for PAC to get Stateside and have a two week quarantine. Potentially they could have that 15 minute CV test available by then, though probably won't be widely available yet for incoming foreign nationals.

Florida is about to get a shitkicking and start it's steep incline though. I suspect AEW will have to bail on Daily's Place to get out of that new Corona Ground Zero. Given how lax and slow DeSantis has been the curve will be steep and it will last longer. Supposedly AEW does have a Plan B location - probably still in Florida though.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

imthegame19 said:


> Based off availability. My guess is tournament will be.
> 
> Darby Allin
> Sammy Guevara
> ...


What is the point of putting Omega in a tournament for another title against the cast of DARK? 

The man already has 2 belts to carry around, how many does he need? Certainly shouldn't lay down for any of those scrubs. And I'm sure he already has a match scheduled for DON, whether it defending the tag titles or a match against Hangman. If anything this title might be good on Hangman himself.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

HBK STYLES OMEGA said:


> What is the point of putting Omega in a tournament for another title against the cast of DARK?
> 
> The man already has 2 belts to carry around, how many does he need? Certainly shouldn't lay down for any of those scrubs. And I'm sure he already has a match scheduled for DON, whether it defending the tag titles or a match against Hangman. If anything this title might be good on Hangman himself.


It’s same genius level FANtasy booking that said Omega should lose your Sammy fucking Guevara on National Television.

There’s a certain segment of the fans that go out of their way to try and put the glass ceiling on Omega.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Guevara beats Jungleboy in the final


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

HBK STYLES OMEGA said:


> What is the point of putting Omega in a tournament for another title against the cast of DARK?
> 
> The man already has 2 belts to carry around, how many does he need? Certainly shouldn't lay down for any of those scrubs. And I'm sure he already has a match scheduled for DON, whether it defending the tag titles or a match against Hangman. If anything this title might be good on Hangman himself.


Again only certain wrestlers are available right now. You guys gotta get out of this wrestling bubble and factor in what's going in the real world. It's not let's put whoever we want in this tournament. It's lets put best guys available in it and it might be a while before Omega/Page defend the titles. Since Page probably can't travel


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I’ve said before with Cody not being able to challenge for the world title, he can make the secondary championship his championship and help establish it right out of the gate.

Though with Archer around, maybe he prevents Cody from getting it. If not Cody, PAC would be my pick, though I don’t even know if he’s around to do this.

Again, weird they’re doing this tournament now with no fans and having it conclude on a show that may not happen.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nah, can't see Cody getting it. 

Would be a great way to put someone over though in the final. Perhaps Darby finally gets his win over Cody to win the belt.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Darby with a win in Round 1, hard fought loss to Archer in Round 2, and Archer over Cody in Round 3 does the trick, IMO. Gets Darby over as someone who could have won if not for a monster in Archer (also plants seeds for the inevitable David vs Goliath feud those two should eventually have to really make Darby), gives Archer time to look like the beast he is (need to build him a little before giving him the title), and Cody gets to make the entirety of the tournament look like his crowning moment to be only to put over someone else which he loves to do.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

What exactly is the point of this title? Anyone?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Left side of the bracket -

Spears vs Cody
Guevara vs Allin

A lot of redundant matches there. Either get Cody vs Allin or Cody vs Sammy in the second round and we've seen those as well.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Cody shouldnt even beat Spears.

let alone win the the entire thing


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Glad to see we're getting matches like Spears vs. Cody. That belt is sure gonna mean something, huh? 

They're just matches, folks. They'll happen with or without a physical belt involved or not.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Left side of the bracket -
> 
> Spears vs Cody
> Guevara vs Allin
> ...


Exactly what I expected. I still think it will be Archer or Lee, Omega, Sabian and Havoc or Trent. With finals being Cody/Archer or Darby/Brodie Lee.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

We won't see Spears/Guevara so if Archer costs Cody the first round it definitely means Allin is winning and will go to the finals. And that would be a mistake to telegraph the left side in such a way. Cody beats Spears and then either Allin or Guevara could win and both could reasonably beat Cody in the semi-finals both having interesting history with him. 

Cody vs Guevara first ever Dynamite show having Sammy go over Cody now would be showing how he has grown. Same for Allin even as he's 0-1-1 against Cody and getting a win over Cody would even their head-to-head records at 1-1-1. Given this I don't like Cody going over either in the second round and Sammy going 0-2 or Allin going 0-2-1 - I can't imagine they set up the brackets to do that. 

We're either getting Spears/Allin with Allin advancing to the finals or Cody vs Guevara/Allin with Guevara/Allin going to the finals. I don't think they do heel vs heel in the finals either, no crowd or not, so it will be interesting to see the right side of the bracket. A heel comes out and it's Allin for sure. A face comes out and either Darby or Sammy could come out of the left side. 

Other than Omega what other faces could be on the right side and have a real chance at winning? And he can't really win either as he'll have the tags to defend at DoN II, so almost certainly a heel will come out of the right. 

Brodie or Archer would be bad finals matches for Darby though. MJF vs Darby Allin would be really interesting, but not sure the match quality would be there. I'd want a banger of a match to crown the first champion.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Wood said:


> What exactly is the point of this title? Anyone?


You are so, so boring.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Boldgerg said:


> You are so, so boring.


So boring you engage with my posts. My charisma is palpable.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Anyone that doesnt think a new talent should win this first doesn't see long term


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

shandcraig said:


> Anyone that doesnt think a new talent should win this first doesn't see long term


Title needs to be present as something that matters. You need to evaluate a young guy by either beating top guys to win the title. Or having name win title. With new guy at some point winning it. For example if Darby wins title.


He need to beat a guy like Cody and or Omega clean to win it. Then the title feels like it matters. Other wise you give it to someone like Brodie Lee or Archer. Let them dominant and build up a guy to beat them. If Darby beating Cody after inference and beats someone like Sabian to win the title. Like Corbin/Gable in King of Ring finals. Well then the title is meaningless and doesn't evaluate anyone.


Considering Cody said it won't be midcard title. I'm confident they will make the title look strong by either having guy like Archer or Lee dominant and win it. Or have a guy like Darby get upset wins and built up to the next level.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Anyone that doesnt think a new talent should win this first doesn't see long term


New as in young or new as in newly signed/debuted? Because if it's the latter I strongly disagree. Brodie and Hardy were jobbing out on WWE not too long ago - no way I put a title on either for awhile (Dark Order can get the tags to give the faction reboot some lift-off). Archer wouldn't be as bad as he did come off a bit of a push in NJPW at least but having somebody come in new and grab a title just diminishes your current roster.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

For me Guevara would be perfect winner.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> New as in young or new as in newly signed/debuted? Because if it's the latter I strongly disagree. Brodie and Hardy were jobbing out on WWE not too long ago - no way I put a title on either for awhile (Dark Order can get the tags to give the faction reboot some lift-off). Archer wouldn't be as bad as he did come off a bit of a push in NJPW at least but having somebody come in new and grab a title just diminishes your current roster.


Brodie Lee wasn't on tv at all before he left. So that's not true. Last time he was on tv in WWE was October. When he was in Battle Royal at Crown Jewel and Hell in the Cell even him and Rowan wrestled Reigns/Daniel Bryan. So he didn't job out at all. But even if he did what's the pin deal. So did Moxley. If they want to get Brodie Lee and Dark Order over. You have him beat Omega and Darby in the finals. It would make the title feel important right off the bat. So would Archer for example beating Cody in the finals.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

imthegame19 said:


> Brodie Lee wasn't on tv at all before he left. So that's not true. Last time he was on tv in WWE was October. When he was in Battle Royal at Crown Jewel and Hell in the Cell even him and Rowan wrestled Reigns/Daniel Bryan. So he didn't job out at all. But even if he did what's the pin deal. So did Moxley. If they want to get Brodie Lee and Dark Order over. You have him beat Omega and Darby in the finals. It would make the title feel important right off the bat. So would Archer for example beating Cody in the finals.


Luke Harper was an afterthought in WWE, fell behind Erick Rowan for crissakes. AEW needs time to rehab him - time heals all wounds. Moxley didn't win the title until five+ months into television(nine months after his DoN debut), and was helped by a good NJPW stint as well. Certainly not saying you can't book Brodie Lee strong, I just wouldn't consider putting a title on him straight away, let alone build a new one off him.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Luke Harper was an afterthought in WWE, fell behind Erick Rowan for crissakes. AEW needs time to rehab him - time heals all wounds. Moxley didn't win the title until five+ months into television(nine months after his DoN debut), and was helped by a good NJPW stint as well. Certainly not saying you can't book Brodie Lee strong, I just wouldn't consider putting a title on him straight away, let alone build a new one off him.


Not being used doesn't make you bad though. Fans will assume he hurt when not on tv. It would be different story if he was jobbing every week or on Main Event. When he was regular on tv he was part of a dominant tag team(last ppv match was vs Reigns/Bryan) and before that he wrestled Orton on a PPV and against AJ for number 1 contender match on Smackdown.


Winning tournament in dominanting way pushes him as star right off the bat. Plus the guy is former IC Champion. So winning AEW secondary title isn't far fetched. It's not like they are putting world title on him right away. I'm not saying he should be the guy for sure. But if they want to push him and Dark Order as a big deal and dominating group. Well that's the way to do it.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

The women's division is in shambles and you introduce a secondary title....


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

The Wood said:


> So boring you engage with my posts. My charisma is palpable.


Such a sad post


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> New as in young or new as in newly signed/debuted? Because if it's the latter I strongly disagree. Brodie and Hardy were jobbing out on WWE not too long ago - no way I put a title on either for awhile (Dark Order can get the tags to give the faction reboot some lift-off). Archer wouldn't be as bad as he did come off a bit of a push in NJPW at least but having somebody come in new and grab a title just diminishes your current roster.


young


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> young


Certain young people within the company winning this title will cement this as a lower midcard/midcard title. In your bubble they are worthy, but it's a small bubble.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Cult03 said:


> Certain young people within the company winning this title will cement this as a lower midcard/midcard title. In your bubble they are worthy, but it's a small bubble.


Ok lets have past generation stars hold the belts, be my guest


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TNT championship is fine. It goes with "Dynamite" name. Yes its not the best, not the worst. No worse than the 24/7 title.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Why do people keep bringing up the name “Dynamite?” Like, didn’t people get it when the show was called that? It’s still a belt named after a network.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> Brodie Lee wasn't on tv at all before he left. So that's not true. Last time he was on tv in WWE was October. When he was in Battle Royal at Crown Jewel and Hell in the Cell even him and Rowan wrestled Reigns/Daniel Bryan. So he didn't job out at all. But even if he did what's the pin deal. So did Moxley. If they want to get Brodie Lee and Dark Order over. You have him beat Omega and Darby in the finals. It would make the title feel important right off the bat. So would Archer for example beating Cody in the finals.


Your fascination with having Omega eat L’s is comical at this point.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> Ok lets have past generation stars hold the belts, be my guest


Yeah past stars like Omega, Hangman, PAC and Penta. Shit, even Scorpio Sky is a better option than Allin and Guevara. Whatever happened to his push? Trent could be a good option too. Should be called the Elite Championship and be treated as an elite title. Elite doesn't imply midcard title at all


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Archer vs Cody in the Finals.

No way is Darby going 2-0 vs Sammy.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> Your fascination with having Omega eat L’s is comical at this point.


He's tag team guy right now. That's what tag team guys do. If they are put in a tournament like this. Not to mention it wasn't long ago when you were ranting on about how Omega is being used to put over all the new talent. I never said Omega would lose clean or look bad in defeat. 


For example if say Omega lost to Brodie Lee in the tournament. It would involve Dark Order cheat and setting up tag match with Omega/Page. Especially since Dark Order is number 1 ranked tag team right now. Or if Omega lost in the finals to say Sammy Guevara. It would likely include some Inner Circle cheating. 


My point is this title needs to feel important. If guys like Cody or Omega are in the tournament and they are beaten. Well it evaluates whoever the winner is. With limited roster don't be surprised or have a melt down if Omega is in this tournament tomorrow.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Omega won’t be in this tournament for any reason, other than to win it and further the distance between he and Page.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> Omega won’t be in this tournament for any reason, other than to win it and further the distance between he and Page.


So is your prediction Omega winning title if he's in the tournament then? You really think AEW going to use two of their titles centered on Omega/Page feud? That doesn't sound realistic. When the winner is supposed to be crowned at Double or Nothing.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> So is your prediction Omega winning title if he's in the tournament then? You really think AEW going to use two of their titles centered on Omega/Page feud? That doesn't sound realistic. When the winner is supposed to be crowned at Double or Nothing.


They’ve done too much in protecting Omega since January 1st to have him eat a pinfall now to a bunch of midcard talent.

Otherwise, what purpose did it serve having him go over Pac in the Iron Man match that you were convinced he was losing?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jesus Christ, none of it matters. Kenny Omega will beat Pac, Pac will beat Kenny Omega. There is no grand plan behind any of this.

Pretty sure it will be either Cody vs. Archer in the finals or Cody vs. MJF with Archer predictably costing Cody the match. Pretty sure the other four guys will be MJF/Archer (whoever is winning), Pac, Matt Jackson and Dustin. Dustin will be the first round knock out, while Matt Jackson picks up a W over Pac. The heel beats Matt to go to the finals.

If MJF isn’t in the tournament, he will whinge about it, but I’m fairly certain it will be him in there to go through and get the belt.

It’s POSSIBLE Cody gets knocked out against Allin so they can do MJF vs. Allin and Cody vs. Archer at Double or Nothing, if that show happens.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't get the obsession some have with trying to pretend the midcard title isn't the midcard title. Since when was a midcard title or being midcard a bad thing? As long as they book the midcard right the title will flourish.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Jesus Christ, none of it matters. Kenny Omega will beat Pac, Pac will beat Kenny Omega. There is no grand plan behind any of this.
> 
> Pretty sure it will be either Cody vs. Archer in the finals or Cody vs. MJF with Archer predictably costing Cody the match. Pretty sure the other four guys will be MJF/Archer (whoever is winning), Pac, Matt Jackson and Dustin. Dustin will be the first round knock out, while Matt Jackson picks up a W over Pac. The heel beats Matt to go to the finals.
> 
> ...


You’ve got to hope they didn’t just give away Pac/Omega Iron Man match with no rhyme or reason to it given their long term bookings.

Ditto MJF being in the tournament. If he is in the tournament, then it really makes you wonder why you have him talking shit about Moxley so soon. It is better for his growth long-term to do the midcard title and further establish himself given he’s wrestled so few matches, but...eh.

I guess I can see MJF either way. I can see Omega or Page being in the tournament if they’re winning it. Any of those 3 in the tournament and not winning the TV title seems like bad booking.

But again, I fully believe there was a method to the madness last Wednesday. Cody didn’t care to jump straight into a match with Butcher and Blade. It is good story-telling if Archer finds his way into that bracket picks up a couple wins in the tournament, a few wins on DARK, and finds his way to Cody.

Good character building stuff for Archer while also getting Cody more sympathy if/when he loses.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

You can hope in one hand and shit in the other.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> You can hope in one hand and shit in the other.


They’re not perfect by any stretch of the imagination, but long term stuff, they seem to get right.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Taking bets for how long it takes for JR to call it the TNA Championship!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Taking bets for how long it takes for JR to call it the TNA Championship!


Why would he?


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

This name might actually be worse than the Universal Championship. TNT championship? That's the dumbest name I've ever heard. 

I know people are tired of hearing this narrative but it is true. If Vince McMahon came up with this title and this name people would be crapping all over it like they should.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MJF said:


> Why would he?


Because he's old and his gimmick for a few weeks was calling wrestlers by the wrong name. I thought this would be obvious


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Because he's old and his gimmick for a few weeks was calling wrestlers by the wrong name. I thought this would be obvious


Yeah, I guess calling wrestlers by the wrong name is the same is using another wrestling promotions name entirely. 

Got it.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MJF said:


> Yeah, I guess calling wrestlers by the wrong name is the same is using another wrestling promotions name entirely.
> 
> Got it.


Wow. It was a joke about him calling things by the wrong name. And yeah one letter is honestly way easier to get wrong than an entire first name.

You're a bit of a sensitive one, mate. Did you get on dads computer today? Does he know you're using his account?


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I can't believe people are complaining about the name this much. It's better than some generic name like "AEW United States Title" or "AEW National Title" or something like that.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MaseMan said:


> I can't believe people are complaining about the name this much. It's better than some generic name like "AEW United States Title" or "AEW National Title" or something like that.


How is it any different to those names?! I feel like I'm taking crazy pills when I talk to AEW fans


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Uh, it's different because it's named after the network they're on, rather than a country or continent or something. Is that really not obvious? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MaseMan said:


> Uh, it's different because it's named after the network they're on, rather than a country or continent or something. Is that really not obvious?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


How is it not generic?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Wow. It was a joke about him calling things by the wrong name. And yeah one letter is honestly way easier to get wrong than an entire first name.
> 
> You're a bit of a sensitive one, mate. Did you get on dads computer today? Does he know you're using his account?


My Dad's been dead for 12 years mate. I'm not sure the computer he had would still work today, unfortunately.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> They’ve done too much in protecting Omega since January 1st to have him eat a pinfall now to a bunch of midcard talent.
> 
> Otherwise, what purpose did it serve having him go over Pac in the Iron Man match that you were convinced he was losing?


They are building Omega for anything more then before. Getting win over Pac has lead to nothing. Basically Tony Khan wanted Omega to win rubber match since he views him as a bigger star. If anything you are pointing out that Omega due for a loss. Since in your eyes they rehabbed him already. So now his value is back up and he can put someone over in this tourney.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

What's interesting is both WWE and TNA balked at naming a title after their airing network. Helms mentioned how when he was Cruiserweight Champ how he suggested to Vince they call it the CW Title, to play off them airing on CW at the time and Vince was like "why would you think that is a good idea?", and Kazarian told a story of when in TNA he brought up the idea of a Spike Title and that idea went nowhere. 

I'm not the biggest fan of the TNT branding, but it's lessened in a way because TNT = Dynamite, so if in the future they leave TNT they could just rebrand it. Also TNT has put so much money behind AEW I can't fault them for wanting some regular branding during the shows - remember these shows also air in other coutries and a lot of folks watch via streaming services with TNT getting none of that money or rub. 

It's a branded television title by the network they are currently on - in a way it makes more sense than just a generic "Television Title" name. 

National, NA, Intercontinental, Global all don't work once you have a World Champion already - they're lesser or redundant. And Cody is against the idea of a midcard title, so a lesser name like National, or NA would diminish the title already in it's name compared to the World Title.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> They need to get to a place where World Champion isn't on Dynamite every week and definitely need to get to a point where the title isn't defended on Dynamite. Problem now is they put the title on Moxley and need him on television regularly.
> 
> One thing the can do with the World Championship and Moxley is have him wrestle dark matches after the show when he doesn't appear. Make it special for the fans to get a title match and see him.


I understand what you are saying but as you pointed out yourself they need Moxley on TV every week due to him being a big star. The World Champion should always be one of your biggest stars therefore they should be on TV each week. I know AEW doesn't do that many World Title matches on TV but unfortunately we're not in a place anymore where people can get excited and crowd around the TV to see the World Heavyweight Champion compete live. Nowadays the World Champion is expected on TV every single week.

AEW smart mark audience would know that Moxley or any other World Champion isn't going to lose the belt in a dark match.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> I don't get the obsession some have with trying to pretend the midcard title isn't the midcard title. Since when was a midcard title or being midcard a bad thing? As long as they book the midcard right the title will flourish.


Exactly, the problem with the current WWE midcard titles isn't that they're mid card titles it's that they are treated as disposable and the people that hold them don't get major story lines or feel like they are important, plus they hot potato the titles seemly without rhyme or reason.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Omega and Page are not going to be in this tournament because they already hold titles. Same reason Mox won't be in it. I don't think MJF will even be in it because he will be elevated to #1 contender for the World title. MJF can't wrestle for the World Title at DoN2 if he is also fighting for the TNT title at the same PPV and he wouldn't lose in the tournament prior to fighting for the World Title either. The other side of the bracket will be Colt Cabana, Kip Sabian, Jimmy Havoc and either Fenix, Dustin, Trent etc.. I think Jungle Boy and Scorpio Sky are trapped in Cali and I can't see them inserting Archer and Lee in this tournament when they just showed up. Lee has just killed a jobber and Archer hasn't even wrestled.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Matthew Castillo said:


> Exactly, the problem with the current WWE midcard titles isn't that they're mid card titles it's that they are treated as disposable and the people that hold them don't get major story lines or feel like they are important, plus they hot potato the titles seemly without rhyme or reason.


Agreed WWE's lack of a functioning well treated midcard is the issue, not the fact that they have midcard titles.





DetroitRiverPhx said:


> What's interesting is both WWE and TNA balked at naming a title after their airing network. Helms mentioned how when he was Cruiserweight Champ how he suggested to Vince they call it the CW Title, to play off them airing on CW at the time and Vince was like "why would you think that is a good idea?", and Kazarian told a story of when in TNA he brought up the idea of a Spike Title and that idea went nowhere.
> 
> I'm not the biggest fan of the TNT branding, but it's lessened in a way because TNT = Dynamite, so if in the future they leave TNT they could just rebrand it. Also TNT has put so much money behind AEW I can't fault them for wanting some regular branding during the shows - remember these shows also air in other coutries and a lot of folks watch via streaming services with TNT getting none of that money or rub.
> 
> ...


The thing is no matter how much Cody hates the idea of a midcard title, this is a midcard title. The fact Cody is in the tournament kind of proves that. Remember Cody's character was the one in TV talking about how he didn't want to be like other wrestlers that were bookers that kept giving themselves World title shots.

As far as the name of the title, TNT wanting branding is understandable from their perspective. It's still a pretty crummy name though.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Midcard titles are dumb because why would enybody consider themselves "midcard". It's a participation trophy title. 

A title is valuable because everybody wants it. If your best ten guys don't want it then what value does it have in the kayfabe sense?


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

"How is it not generic?"

Because it's completely the opposite of being "generic." How many wrestling promotions have had a title named after a network before? I'm sure there might be a handful, but I can't think of any off hand.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

P Thriller said:


> This name might actually be worse than the Universal Championship. TNT championship? That's the dumbest name I've ever heard.
> 
> I know people are tired of hearing this narrative but it is true. If Vince McMahon came up with this title and this name people would be crapping all over it like they should.


There was a championship called the "TV" title. I'm sure at first people thought this was a pathetic name too.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Unfortunately there has been no indication of differing rules to differentiate it from the World Title so basically it's a logo branded product placement title equal to the AEW World Title. 

Will MJF be allowed to clown the "advertising brand title"? I bet not. Then again he might support such a venture as big business and the network in this case is giving him money and the platform. So it could go either way - I suspect they just completely "hands off" any opinion for or against it be the wrestlers. 

A television title should not be crowned and defended on PPV's.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Unfortunately there has been no indication of differing rules to differentiate it from the World Title so basically it's a logo branded product placement title equal to the AEW World Title.
> 
> Will MJF be allowed to clown the "advertising brand title"? I bet not. Then again he might support such a venture as big business and the network in this case is giving him money and the platform. So it could go either way - I suspect they just completely "hands off" any opinion for or against it be the wrestlers.
> 
> A television title should not be crowned and defended on PPV's.


There's been no indication of anything besides the name and the bracket. We don't even know what the thing looks like. When did wrestling fans become impatient? 

For all we know it could be the TNT championship because it links with Dynamite (and therefore will be a TV championship) as opposed to the fact they're on the TNT network. Who knows? 

Who really cares? People asked for a mid card title. They give us one and people complain.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

MJF said:


> There's been no indication of anything besides the name and the bracket. We don't even know what the thing looks like. When did wrestling fans become impatient?
> 
> For all we know it could be the TNT championship because it links with Dynamite (and therefore will be a TV championship) as opposed to the fact they're on the TNT network. Who knows?
> 
> Who really cares? People asked for a mid card title. They give us one and people complain.


It's been reported the television network logo will be on the title plate.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Midcard titles are dumb because why would enybody consider themselves "midcard". It's a participation trophy title.
> 
> A title is valuable because everybody wants it. If your best ten guys don't want it then what value does it have in the kayfabe sense?


Because having some gold or awards is better than having no gold or awards. It's no different than how in actual sports sure every teams goal is to win the championship. But if you can't do that teams still aim to win and take pride in capturing their conference or divisional title. Or in a closer comparison it's similar to how MMA fighters still like to win tournaments their promotion has whether they have the belt or not. Or how boxers will go after less prestigious titles if they can't get a major one. 

By your logic most tag title aren't valuable because the top 10 guys hardly ever want them.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Because having some gold or awards is better than having no gold or awards. It's no different than how in actual sports sure every teams goal is to win the championship. But if you can't do that teams still aim to win and take pride in capturing their conference or divisional title. Or in a closer comparison it's similar to how MMA fighters still like to win tournaments their promotion has whether they have the belt or not. Or how boxers will go after less prestigious titles if they can't get a major one.
> 
> By your logic most tag title aren't valuable because the top 10 guys hardly ever want them.


Tag Teams want tag team titles. In wwe tag teams are just failed singles wrestlers, but AEW treats Tag Teams as equal or near equal to singles titles. Nick and Matt Jackson have said they'd forever be tag wrestlers and thus value the Tag Champs as the pinnacle of their division. 

A tournament is not the same thing as a midcard title. I'm all for G-1 level tournaments and winning that for the trophy or whatever. Boxers who go "after less prestigeous titles because they can't get the major one" are admitting they're not good enough for the division - that's my point against a midcard title. Also champion boxers with the major titles only fight 2-3 times a year tops, with rematches and politics involved others can't waste their primes waiting for a shot that might never come. They have differing governing bodies as well. 

There is divisions in AEW - Men's division, women's division and tag team division and they each have champions. Teams raise banners for divisional and conference wins to signify good seasons but they're not championships. It would be like non-playoff teams have a tournament during the post season and then that winner gets a trophy. Would you rather lose the Stanley Cup or win the best of the losers trophy? 

Like I said, a midcard title is a participation ribbon. You're not good enough to compete but hey, you gave a good effort. You're the best of the losers. 

You finish with the 11th fastest time in the 100m dash in the Olympics and thus don't make the final heat for the Gold. Here's a medal because you were the fastest of all others who didn't make the final race either. Or even more accurate you have a second race for the next 10 who didn't make the Gold Medal race and have them race for the 11th place medal.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

From what i read. The TNT title will be a world like title defended on TV mostly. The World title mostly on PPV


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's been reported the television network logo will be on the title plate.


Source?


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> Weight classes are dumb.Many people want Darby and other guys to be world champion. You have fake weight belts that makes it look stupid having him be the world champ.Thats not how the logic of wrestling works .Secondary belt is for people that dont have the world belt yet. World belt is a symbol of the most important belt no matter of your weight.


weight classes are the only credible way to make someone like darby a champion. Would be ridiculous to have him as world champion... just like when rey mysterio was wwe champion.... ruined the credibility of the belt.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Tag Teams want tag team titles. In wwe tag teams are just failed singles wrestlers, but AEW treats Tag Teams as equal or near equal to singles titles. Nick and Matt Jackson have said they'd forever be tag wrestlers and thus value the Tag Champs as the pinnacle of their division.
> 
> A tournament is not the same thing as a midcard title. I'm all for G-1 level tournaments and winning that for the trophy or whatever. Boxers who go "after less prestigeous titles because they can't get the major one" are admitting they're not good enough for the division - that's my point against a midcard title. Also champion boxers with the major titles only fight 2-3 times a year tops, with rematches and politics involved others can't waste their primes waiting for a shot that might never come. They have differing governing bodies as well.
> 
> ...


AEWs current tag champs are 2 singles guys that failed to become world champion so by you're own feelings AEW's tag titles are confirmed to be shit. AEWs tag titles aren't nearly as important as the singles title in any promotion, regardless of what the Bucks want to say. 

Yes some wrestlers aren't good enough in and out of kayfabe to win the world title, which is why midcard titles work. You give folk something relatively on their level to fight for. 

I mean I just really don't understand you or people opposed to midcard titles logic. Yes, everybody's ultimate goal should be to win the top title, but folk aiming for other goals and accolades if they can't get the big one isn't some hard to get concept in sports. 

Then on top of that if you think competing for a midcard title makes someone look weak and second rate, I'd argue folk would look even worse without one. I mean in any company there's really only about 3-6 guys truly in the running or believable as world champ at a time. Imagine how fucking useless and irrelevant someone like Darby would like a year from now when he's still miles away from being in the world title picture and has nothing tangible to show his career growth with.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> There was a championship called the "TV" title. I'm sure at first people thought this was a pathetic name too.


There is a reason that title doesn't exist anymore, because it was a stupid name and still is lol. I do think Universal title is the all time worst though. Maybe 24/7 championship as well. I'm glad they have a midcard title and all, I just think the name is getting a huge pass like a lot of things do in AEW.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

I always thought that "mid-card" titles should have some sort of opportunity attached to them. Like if you win the mid-card title and hold it for a certain amount of time you can forfeit it and get a world championship match. Otherwise it makes no sense for someone to go after that title instead of the world

This is an opportunity for AEW to actually out those win/loss ratings to good use though. Hell I'd even split it into two divisions, like a minor league/major league thing. Winning the TNT title puts you into the upper rankings to try going after the world title.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Joe Gill said:


> weight classes are the only credible way to make someone like darby a champion. Would be ridiculous to have him as world champion... just like when rey mysterio was wwe champion.... ruined the credibility of the belt.



thats your old school mentally which is not what the majority of fans feel. You're welcome to create a poll to prove me wrong. If we had that mentality than vince would have never given half the small guys the belt.Hell HBK was small for the 90s


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

MJF said:


> Source?


My ass of course. 

No wait - Tony Khan's mouth. 

“It’s been a privilege working with Kevin Reilly and TNT to bring fans the best live wrestling show week after week on AEW: DYNAMITE, especially during these tumultuous times,” said Tony Khan, president and CEO of AEW. “I’m glad we’re now able to announce the TNT CHAMPIONSHIP. The first ever titleholder will be determined by an unforgettable tournament that fans will not want to miss, and that our wrestlers will be desperate to win. I’m excited for the announcement of the full bracket live on Dynamite this week.* And, it’s only fitting that the champion and the title belt will carry the logo of the globally-respected TNT brand,* and that they’ll represent not only AEW but also the great quality programming, massive reach, and storied history in the wrestling business that are all associated with TNT.”


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> AEWs current tag champs are 2 singles guys that failed to become world champion so by you're own feelings AEW's tag titles are confirmed to be shit. AEWs tag titles aren't nearly as important as the singles title in any promotion, regardless of what the Bucks want to say.
> 
> Yes some wrestlers aren't good enough in and out of kayfabe to win the world title, which is why midcard titles work. You give folk something relatively on their level to fight for.
> 
> ...



They need more international tag teams. To many american geeks not willing to play an adult character but instead insist on playing their good old bed wetter selves


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> They need more international tag teams. To many american geeks not willing to play an adult character but instead insist on playing their good old bed wetter selves


Well damn lol, I do think wrestling today can borderline on being too goofy, but shit


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I like how NJPW does it's juniors. Eventually the smaller guys can move up to the HW title picture but need to prove their capable and worthy. Never work Stateside though. Weight classes just pigeonhole and typecast the lighter weight wrestlers as inferior. 

I mean sure prime Lennox Lewis destroys Mayweather and Conor gets alliliated by Jon Jones in the octagon and yet both Money and McGregor sell crazy PPV numbers when fighting in their weight classes. But there is more speed, skill and action in lighter weight classes in combat sports so the fights are more exiciting. In fake fighting where everybody is a superhero and the fights are scripted to be exciting the bigger wrestlers look and do the same as the smaller ones anyways.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

They should all the belt the TNA Championship


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Cody vs. Spears is a forgone conclusion, or at least it should be. Cody is winning. I’m not sure about Darby vs. Sammy. They could have Sammy get his win back here, but I could also see them keeping Darby strong too.

Either way, I got Cody going to the finals. Only question is against who.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I will say, I'm not sure the point of Spears in the tournament, since his angle lately has been that Tully is trying to find him a tag team partner.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

MaseMan said:


> I will say, I'm not sure the point of Spears in the tournament, since his angle lately has been that Tully is trying to find him a tag team partner.


Manpower issue. He's there because they can only have a certain number in the location. Kayfabe of course you're right.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Cody vs. Spears is a forgone conclusion, or at least it should be. Cody is winning. I’m not sure about Darby vs. Sammy. They could have Sammy get his win back here, but I could also see them keeping Darby strong too.
> 
> Either way, I got Cody going to the finals. Only question is against who.


I feel like it's obvious that Darby finally gets his win over Cody in the semi finals only to lose to eirher MJF via way of cheating or dominated hut looks good against Archer or Lee.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

MJF said:


> I feel like it's obvious that Darby finally gets his win over Cody in the semi finals only to lose to eirher MJF via way of cheating or dominated hut looks good against Archer or Lee.


Maybe, but that requires Darby getting past Sammy which feels like a 50/50 bet. And like I’ve said before, with Cody not being able to challenge for the world title, I’ve always felt that whenever they introduced a secondary championship Cody would make that his championship.

But, I do think if MJF is in the tournament, he should win. So I like your idea too.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cody vs Archer likely is scheduled to happen at DoN II though so if it isn't the finals of the TNT Title tourney than I can't see Archer in the finals either. I agree it doesn't make sense for Darby to lose to Cody and go 0-2-1 in their personal rivalry. 

More likely is Sammy getting his win back over Allin in the first round. Then we have Cody vs Sammy in the semi's which would be a rematch from the first ever Dynamite match. That match could go either way, but Sammy should get his win back there as well to show his growth over the six months. 

Sammy vs Fenix finals - could be an absolute show stealer match. 

Sammy winning and it going to his head and wanting to be the focal point of the Inner Circle could be a decent storyline around it as well. 

Will be easier to bracket out once we see the right side. If MJF is in the tournament than Allin vs MJF is the best finals.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cody, Darby, or Archer is who I imagine win it


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The question is will Archer get over ? I can bet 150 percent that lee will not get over like some of these new talents have. If im wrong well im wrong.Still early and a different company !


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Welp, we're getting Cody vs Archer. 

Yawn. I mean that feud didn't need it when you have Jake cutting the promo to kick it all off. 


Cody over Spears
Guevara over Allin

Dustin over Sabian
Archer over Cabana

Cody over Guevara
Archer over Dustin

Cody vs Archer for TNT Title at DoN II

Whatever.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MaseMan said:


> "How is it not generic?"
> 
> Because it's completely the opposite of being "generic." How many wrestling promotions have had a title named after a network before? I'm sure there might be a handful, but I can't think of any off hand.


Being named after the logo that is plastered over their show is pretty generic. Also TNT Extreme Wrestling already did it. David Starr, Mark Haskins, Jordan Devlin, Walter, Joseph Connors and Bubblegum have already been TNT Champion


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Welp, we're getting Cody vs Archer.
> 
> Yawn. I mean that feud didn't need it when you have Jake cutting the promo to kick it all off.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping it's actually Darby vs Archer in the finals because no one does David vs Goliath like Darby


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Can Archer just eat Marko Stunt and we can pretend he never happened?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I really want Sammy to win the title.

But I bet they're going to do Cody/Archer in the final (so Cody has no choice then but to face Archer) and have Archer go over and become the first ever champ.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Only good thing about Cody vs Archer for the TNT Title is that it will establish it as more than a mid-card title. Archer is a beast and could be seen as an equal to Moxley, especially given their deathmatch in NJPW not a few months ago.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So it’s either Cody vs. Archer or Darby vs. Archer. Still picking Cody to get to the finals , though not confident as I was before in Cody winning the whole thing now if he’s facing Archer.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Welp, we're getting Cody vs Archer.
> 
> Yawn. I mean that feud didn't need it when you have Jake cutting the promo to kick it all off.
> 
> ...


Tnt title at ppv? Shouldn't it be contested only on dynamite tv


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> Tnt title at ppv? Shouldn't it be contested only on dynamite tv


Nah even WCW and ROH had their TV title matches on PPV. The TNT title will be contested on PPV to show that it's a title you want to have.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Finals will be Cody vs. Omega, have they had a match before? I didn't follow Cody on the indies.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Darby is my #1 want to win the TNT Title. He'd make a good fighting champion to elevate the title by taking on all comers.

But it'll probably be Archer or Cody most likely.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cody def. Spears
Darby def. Sammy
Dustin def. Sabian
Archer def. Cabana

They ALL work for storyline purposes. Cody ends up facing Darby after what just happened last night. Darby FINALLY beats Cody after the third time of trying. 

Archer, who's after Cody, decimates his brother in the semi final. Leads to Darby vs Archer in the final. The perfect underdog vs monster match.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Lance Archer probably wins this. Then he and Cody feud for it to Double or Nothing II.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

It's been fantastically booked so far. The tension between Cody and Darby brings some well-needed hype. I would like Darby to go away with this, but I think he will be beaten by Archer at the last hurdle.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jedah said:


> Lance Archer probably wins this. Then he and Cody feud for it to Double or Nothing II.


Finals is at Don II.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Spears was wasted money . Hes been burried nonstop


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Finals is at Don II.


Oh, didn't know that. Then it's gonna be Cody vs. Lance there.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

So the obvious is that it's going to be Cody vs Archer for the title. That's why it's not going to happen because it's obvious. Everyone can see it coming so the showrunners are going to go a different direction. Darby will get his win against Cody but I think he will come up short for the title. That way we will have two heel champs, Archer and Nyla and two face champs, Mox and Omega/Page.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> So the obvious is that it's going to be Cody vs Archer for the title. That's why it's not going to happen because it's obvious. Everyone can see it coming so the showrunners are going to go a different direction. Darby will get his win against Cody but I think he will come up short for the title. That way we will have two heel champs, Archer and Nyla and two face champs, Mox and Omega/Page.


Of course. 

I remember when everyone thought the Lucha Bros vs The Young Bucks was a guarantee for the finals of the tag title tournament.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm going to call it now. 

Cody Vs Dustin in the Final. 

Which would be a repeat of their match a year ago at the first Double or Nothing.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, judging by the brackets, seems like Archer/Cody is a lock. Archer will murder Dustin in the semi, to add heat to the feud.
Man, Darby/Archer could be something else. This match has to happen at same point.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Only good thing about Cody vs Archer for the TNT Title is that it will establish it as more than a mid-card title. Archer is a beast and could be seen as an equal to Moxley, especially given their deathmatch in NJPW not a few months ago.


That's the point of the title. They don't want pointless midcard. They want this as a important title for guys not in World title picture and evaluate guys to next level. For that to happen you gotta make first champion top guy like Cody or monster who's destroying everyone in Archer.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

the_flock said:


> I'm going to call it now.
> 
> Cody Vs Dustin in the Final.
> 
> Which would be a repeat of their match a year ago at the first Double or Nothing.



Nah archer gonna murder Cody to step up Double or Nothing match. Dustin has said that he won't wrestle Cody again. Since they could never top what they did last year.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245728021266513921


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

A dumb name for a title. Can't imagine the level of ridicule WWE would've received if they came up with the "Fox Championship".


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> That's the point of the title. They don't want pointless midcard. *They want this as a important title for guys not in World title picture and evaluate guys to next level*. For that to happen you gotta make first champion top guy like Cody or monster who's destroying everyone in Archer.


So the classic purpose of a midcard title lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AuthorOfPosts said:


> A dumb name for a title. Can't imagine the level of ridicule WWE would've received if they came up with the "Fox Championship".


Because appealing to the USA execs and naming it 24/7 title is amazing too, right? 

Anyhow it will be Cody vs Archer or Darby vs Archer.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

AuthorOfPosts said:


> A dumb name for a title. Can't imagine the level of ridicule WWE would've received if they came up with the "Fox Championship".


They pretty much have a USA title.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> So the classic purpose of a midcard title lol


Kinda but won't be big gap between the two belts and you might actually think the holder of this title. Is capable of beating the World Champion.

For example Stone Cold in late 1997 as champ and going on to win Royal Rumble a few months later and main eventing Mania. Or Rock in 98 and going to win World Title 3-4 months later after losing IC title.


Not like how it is now in WWE with IC Champion being Andrade and Zayn being US Champ. You know neither will be put in main event scene anytime soon if ever. That's why guys like Darby or Guevara should get the title. Unless you are ready to let them beat top guys. Other wise this title will be wasted like that.


AEW roster finally deep enough to do this title and make it matter. Right now the only guys who should be in title contention for World or TNT. Are Moxley, Jericho, Omega, Cody, Page, MJF, Pac, Hager, Brodie Lee, Archer and Matt Hardy. You just gotta pick what guys are gonna be contending for which title. You can't have say Moxley lose title and feuding for TNT title a few months later. That's another mistake WWE has done recent years. Guys shouldn't go backwards. 


Whenever they are ready to push Darby or Sammy to being able to beat those guys. Then they should be in contention. But so far anytime they've wrestled one of those guys they've lost. So they shouldn't be put in the position to hold the title yet.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> Kinda but won't be big gap between the two belts and you might actually think the holder of this title. Is capable of beating the World Champion.
> 
> For example Stone Cold in late 1997 as champ and going on to win Royal Rumble a few months later and main eventing Mania. Or Rock in 98 and going to win World Title 3-4 months later after losing IC title.
> 
> ...


To me I think the fact that WWE has constantly put the IC and US titles on guys that we know are above that level has done as much damage to them as the lack of interesting stories and feuds for the belts. While it's likely to happen, I think the worst thing they can do for the long run of the belt is use it for guys like Cody who clearly should be in the world title picture. When you use it have top guys hold midcard belts it typically makes the belt feel more like a consolation prize, than the stepping stone towards future greatness it should be. 

I think a Darby or Sammy(who I don't even like) are the perfect candidate for first champ. It gives them their first major accolade and allows the commentators to start credibly talking about how they have a bright future ahead of them. The bad side of showing records is that it reminds fans of how much both of them have lost. But with the belt you can start going "we've been saying from the beginning this guy has a lot of potential. Now look at him he's the first TNT champion and he's starting to hit his stride and show you what we've been saying". 

Where as with Cody it's just going to feel like he's only holding it because of the stipulation of not challenging for the world title which immediately reminds you that it's the lesser title.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Because appealing to the USA execs and naming it 24/7 title is amazing too, right?


It's possible to say that both suck. You don't have to be "all in" on everything AEW. And at least the 24/7 isn't dedicated to a TV station and it's presented as a joke anyway. I'm assuming this new title in AEW is supposed to be taken seriously...? Naming the title after a platform for entertainment, like calling it a TV Title or Internet Title is bad enough but naming it after a channel is a new level of lame.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> To me I think the fact that WWE has constantly put the IC and US titles on guys that we know are above that level has done as much damage to them as the lack of interesting stories and feuds for the belts. While it's likely to happen, I think the worst thing they can do for the long run of the belt is use it for guys like Cody who clearly should be in the world title picture. When you use it have top guys hold midcard belts it typically makes the belt feel more like a consolation prize, than the stepping stone towards future greatness it should be.
> 
> I think a Darby or Sammy(who I don't even like) are the perfect candidate for first champ. It gives them their first major accolade and allows the commentators to start credibly talking about how they have a bright future ahead of them. The bad side of showing records is that it reminds fans of how much both of them have lost. But with the belt you can start going "we've been saying from the beginning this guy has a lot of potential. Now look at him he's the first TNT champion and he's starting to hit his stride and show you what we've been saying".
> 
> Where as with Cody it's just going to feel like he's only holding it because of the stipulation of not challenging for the world title which immediately reminds you that it's the lesser title.


IC and US titles in WWE are after thoughts and feel like pointless titles. AEW needs this title to feel important and it's only gonna feel important. If there's some question if theres some question if TNT champion could be as good as World Champion. 


Like summer 1997 Stone Cold was IC champ. You could make the case that he was on same level as Brett Hart who was World Champ. Or Summerslam 1998 you had Triple H and Rock feuding over IC Title. You could make the case at the time that they could possibly beat Stone Cold or Undertaker. 


I'm fine with Darby Allin or Sammy Guevara become champion. But that means they need to be booked at a higher level. Darby and Sammy need to be able to get wins over Cody, Pac, Omega etc guys of that level. If they are TNT Champion to be the best of Spears, Dustin, Janela, Sabian, Daniels, Colt Cabana, Jimmy Havoc etc. Well then the title is pointless.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Let's assume DoN does still happen...if they go the predictable route this would mean Darby loses to Cody again and we get Lance vs. Rhodes for the title. If they don't go that route and we get Allin vs Archer instead, where does this leave Cody on the card?? And if Rhodes and Archer screw each other out of the tournament really the best they could do is Allin vs. Sabian, or Guevara vs. Cabana...both of which are kind of underwhelming being that it's the finals match for a brand new championship so I honestly think their best best is to just have Archer vs. Cody and that forces Cody to have to face him which suits the story the best in my opinion.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> IC and US titles in WWE are after thoughts and feel like pointless titles. AEW needs this title to feel important and it's only gonna feel important. If there's some question if theres some question if TNT champion could be as good as World Champion.
> 
> 
> Like summer 1997 Stone Cold was IC champ. You could make the case that he was on same level as Brett Hart who was World Champ. Or Summerslam 1998 you had Triple H and Rock feuding over IC Title. You could make the case at the time that they could possibly beat Stone Cold or Undertaker.
> ...


You make the title feel important by giving it interesting stories and feuds. WWE has proven putting a midcard title on a big name is worthless if their are no stories and interesting titles going on for it. You put the title on say Cody and do what they did with most of the MJF feud were they barely interacted then the title won't be helped, despite Cody having a name.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

As long as this is consistantly booked as a competitors bekt a fighting championship than this belt will be good and it wont need a name. I think thats the point, they want it to just present its events snd be defended and less focus on a status if the belts name. Simply a fighting championship belt and we get it a lot on tv


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

P Thriller said:


> This name might actually be worse than the Universal Championship. TNT championship? That's the dumbest name I've ever heard.
> 
> I know people are tired of hearing this narrative but it is true. If Vince McMahon came up with this title and this name people would be crapping all over it like they should.


Thank you! 



MaseMan said:


> I can't believe people are complaining about the name this much. It's better than some generic name like "AEW United States Title" or "AEW National Title" or something like that.


No it's not. It's a stupid attempt to suck up to a network. Top Notch Television. Yuck. 



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> What's interesting is both WWE and TNA balked at naming a title after their airing network. Helms mentioned how when he was Cruiserweight Champ how he suggested to Vince they call it the CW Title, to play off them airing on CW at the time and Vince was like "why would you think that is a good idea?", and Kazarian told a story of when in TNA he brought up the idea of a Spike Title and that idea went nowhere.
> 
> I'm not the biggest fan of the TNT branding, but it's lessened in a way because TNT = Dynamite, so if in the future they leave TNT they could just rebrand it. Also TNT has put so much money behind AEW I can't fault them for wanting some regular branding during the shows - remember these shows also air in other coutries and a lot of folks watch via streaming services with TNT getting none of that money or rub.
> 
> ...


Lol, and Vince is absolutely right. What sort of nerd would want a belt named after a TV network? 



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Midcard titles are dumb because why would enybody consider themselves "midcard". It's a participation trophy title.
> 
> A title is valuable because everybody wants it. If your best ten guys don't want it then what value does it have in the kayfabe sense?


Thank you!



MaseMan said:


> "How is it not generic?"
> 
> Because it's completely the opposite of being "generic." How many wrestling promotions have had a title named after a network before? I'm sure there might be a handful, but I can't think of any off hand.


It's time to introduce the AEW Faecal Matter Championship! It's different! 



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Tag Teams want tag team titles. In wwe tag teams are just failed singles wrestlers, but AEW treats Tag Teams as equal or near equal to singles titles. Nick and Matt Jackson have said they'd forever be tag wrestlers and thus value the Tag Champs as the pinnacle of their division.
> 
> A tournament is not the same thing as a midcard title. I'm all for G-1 level tournaments and winning that for the trophy or whatever. Boxers who go "after less prestigeous titles because they can't get the major one" are admitting they're not good enough for the division - that's my point against a midcard title. Also champion boxers with the major titles only fight 2-3 times a year tops, with rematches and politics involved others can't waste their primes waiting for a shot that might never come. They have differing governing bodies as well.
> 
> ...


Omega & Page are failed singles wrestlers. Their tag teams are largely jokes. They have guys who hug in the middle of matches. That is exactly the sort of gimmick that would get shat on in WWE. The New Day are a bigger deal to WWE than any tag team in AEW is to AEW. It's exactly the same with their women's division. And labelling themselves "the Ellis Island of professional wrestling" when no one under 40 has jumped. It's a bunch of telling without showing. What evidence has there ever been that tag teams are treated seriously in AEW? It's lip service. 

You've got a singles belt. There is only reason for one singles champion. They might as well just create another World Championship and go full WWE with it. No? You wouldn't like that? Except when they introduce the AEW Corporate Asskissing Champion you're all excited? This. Makes. Zero. Sense. It's honestly markish. The only people who get excited about mid-card belts are hardcore fans who like shiny things and _want_ to care, but don't understand that the reason they want this belt is because they _don't_ care, and that's the problem that needs to be addressed, and the belt isn't going to magically fix that. 

It's nice that you guys lose yourself in the moment and still believe that it is real, so that someone winning the TNT Championship is suddenly going to be a massive star when they weren't yesterday, but be real about it: Would an MJF, a Cody, a Brodie Lee, a Lance Archer -- would _any_ of these people be any better off if you gave them a shiny belt and called them AEW Dumpster Fire Champion? No.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

RapShepard said:


> You make the title feel important by giving it interesting stories and feuds. WWE has proven putting a midcard title on a big name is worthless if their are no stories and interesting titles going on for it. You put the title on say Cody and do what they did with most of the MJF feud were they barely interacted then the title won't be helped, despite Cody having a name.


You know what you've got with interesting stories and feuds though? Interesting stories and feuds! So you don't need the title!


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Cody can’t keep losing. He’s gotta start building some momentum. At the same time Archer can establish himself and the title at the same time. Darby needs to keep coming up short. His time will come.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

THA_WRESTER said:


> Let's assume DoN does still happen...if they go the predictable route this would mean Darby loses to Cody again and we get Lance vs. Rhodes for the title. If they don't go that route and we get Allin vs Archer instead,* where does this leave Cody on the card??* And if Rhodes and Archer screw each other out of the tournament really the best they could do is Allin vs. Sabian, or Guevara vs. Cabana...both of which are kind of underwhelming being that it's the finals match for a brand new championship so I honestly think their best best is to just have Archer vs. Cody and that forces Cody to have to face him which suits the story the best in my opinion.


As Archer's first challenger. Cody has been "ducking" Archer since he's shown up. Archer can say that by losing before facing him in the finals that Cody is a coward. Keep up the insults until Cody decides to face him all the while Archer pads his record by destroying people in the ring as well taking out guys backstage.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Very underwhelming right side of the draw. Pretty obvious Archer is making the final. 

Honestly, they should've held off on this until after the virus has calmed down and we've got a full roster back. Replace Spears, Dustin, Colt and Sabian for PAC, Pentagon, Wardlow and MJF would've made the draw look far stronger.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

taker1986 said:


> Very underwhelming right side of the draw. Pretty obvious Archer is making the final.
> 
> Honestly, they should've held off on this until after the virus has calmed down and we've got a full roster back. Replace Spears, Dustin, Colt and Sabian for PAC, Pentagon, Wardlow and MJF would've made the draw look far stronger.


They're doing this now because of the virus. Tag Division and Women's division is on hiatus at least through mid-May with them taping 5-6 episodes over the last few days (Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday). They need something other than the World Title to focus on - the ttournament gives them a match an episode as an in-ring focal point and to build out storylines from.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> They're doing this now because of the virus. Tag Division and Women's division is on hiatus at least through mid-May with them taping 5-6 episodes over the last few days (Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday). They need something other than the World Title to focus on - the ttournament gives them a match an episode as an in-ring focal point and to build out storylines from.


Its also full of people who intertwine.

Darby/Cody
Darby/Sammy
Cody/Archer
Sapian/Cabana
Cody/Spears
Cody/Dustin
Sammy/Dustin

These selected wrestlers aren't the only lot available due to this virus but it's cool that they've thought about who they're putting in it based on previous storylines or feuds before.

I can only imagine how detailed it would have been if everyone was free.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah a lot of their storylines are on hold now and wrestlers unavailable due to the virus, This gives them something to use for content for now and further the stories that they can use right now.

A pretty good idea actually.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

I think I'll go with a Cody/Archer final. As several have stated, it's the only thing that makes sense. I think Sammy will get his win back from Darby and will be Cody/Sammy semi as Sammy has also been making passes at Cody's woman Brandy. Archer will definitely beat Cabana 1st round and Dustin in the semi's. I don't see Cody losing to Sammy and I doubt they would do a heel vs heel final. So that really only leaves Cody vs Archer. Yeah, it's predictable but there doesn't always need to be a swerve.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Sounds boring honestly.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> As Archer's first challenger. Cody has been "ducking" Archer since he's shown up. Archer can say that by losing before facing him in the finals that Cody is a coward. Keep up the insults until Cody decides to face him all the while Archer pads his record by destroying people in the ring as well taking out guys backstage.


Yeah but I mean if DoN 2 does happen, and the finals of Allin vs. Archer happens on that card what is Cody going to be left with as far as a match for him goes??


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If Cody is making it to the finals, I hope Guevara beats Allin in the first round. I'd rather Sammy go 0-2 against Cody then Allin lose again and go 0-2-1 against him. Especially since the record head to head has been more a focal point between Cody and Allin, whereas Sammy lost on the first match on Dynamite and then has largely been separate from Cody with no issue between them directly.

However no way Archer isn't coming out of the right side though so you know if it's Sammy vs Cody that Cody is winning the match whereas Cody vs Allin could go either way and end up with face vs heel finals.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> They are building Omega for anything more then before. Getting win over Pac has lead to nothing. Basically Tony Khan wanted Omega to win rubber match since he views him as a bigger star. If anything you are pointing out that Omega due for a loss. Since in your eyes they rehabbed him already. So now his value is back up and he can put someone over in this tourney.


How’s about that prediction of Omega being in the tourney, bub? Forgot all about this.

You’re now 0-2 on Omega predictions. Might want to start paying closer attention to the story they’re telling you.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

The concept of the title being named after the tv station doesn't appeal to me tbh. I want it to feel prestigious. Maybe because secondary titles have been so bastardised over the years.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

NXT Only said:


> Cody can’t keep losing. He’s gotta start building some momentum. At the same time Archer can establish himself and the title at the same time. Darby needs to keep coming up short. His time will come.



The problem is he looks more like an idiot constantly show casing himself in every special moment on every show. He would have been beter off just having some wins instead of stealing the fucking show regardless of wins and loses. Because i tried to tell you people these win loses shit is an illusion for the most part. Yet hes still the start of the show despite losing


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> The problem is he looks more like an idiot constantly show casing himself in every special moment on every show. He would have been beter off just having some wins instead of stealing the fucking show regardless of wins and loses. Because i tried to tell you people these win loses shit is an illusion for the most part. Yet hes still the start of the show despite losing


Because he's the most over guy on the show?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

He’s not more over than Moxley.

The minute Moxley wasn’t directly tied to Jericho, Moxley’s story fell to the way side. Further confirming what I believed about the single’s division: if you ain’t doing something with Cody or Jericho, you’re going to be presented in a less favorable light. Look at MJF for instance.


----------

